# Toyota Paint - Hard or Soft?



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi to All,

Can anyone advise if Toyota paint is hard or soft. As newbie will be trying out the DA over the weekend, so want to make sure things go right.

Thanks.

Saul.


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

A good question, and one I was going to ask. I'm also a newbie to machine polishing, but how do you find out the hardness of paint on different cars, I've read German car are hard, but is their a list, or is it just experience?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

There are no specific answer for this. Usually it is moderate or soft BUT it could be also hard (depends of year, color, if it is re-sprayed or not etc...)


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

the power of google brought me back to this forum...:thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pdfs/painthardness.pdf


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Saul

After working on your car last weekend I can tell you your paint isn't as soft as you would think for a Japanese car. In comparison to my Kia, or a Honda it's fairly hard. Not BMW hard, but certainly not soft.

Stop being scurred and get on with it :lol: just remember to keep the pad flat!!!!!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Done a few Toyota's, all fairly new ones and they were all harder than something like my Subaru but not hard imo. 

Smack bang in the middle I'd say but as above, get on with it, you'll soon tell


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

B1ue52 said:


> Hi Saul
> 
> After working on your car last weekend I can tell you your paint isn't as soft as you would think for a Japanese car. In comparison to my Kia, or a Honda it's fairly hard. Not BMW hard, but certainly not soft.
> 
> Stop being scurred and get on with it :lol: just remember to keep the pad flat!!!!!


:lol::lol::lol:...not scared just bored at work.!! waiting for the order to arrive hopefully before weekend and will have a go.

Did you catch the helping hand thread on here??

Saul.


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

I did and responded mate, thank you


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The paint on my Brother's Celica is soft, and responds well to Menzerna polishes with lake Country pads. This is not a hard and fast rule mate, do an inconspicuous test spot with a light pad / polish combo, and go up until you find the sweet spot. You really do need to be an extra from the Human Centipede to cause damage with a D.A, but you should still exercise caution. There are some good guides on here.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The only Toyotas I see with soft paint at the single stage black ones. All the rest are decent medium. They certainly harder than the other Japanese cars, and no way would I say they soft paint, and no way would I say Subaru has harder paint lol!!!


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

My lexus/Toyota paint was a lot harder than I was expecting, my friends corolla was about medium I would say.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

The best way to figure this one out is to start with the least aggressive combo with regards pad and polish.
Work up the pad and polish untill you get the cut you want.
Dont forget to keep the heat at bay.
What pads and polish you got?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Big Buffer said:


> The best way to figure this one out is to start with the least aggressive combo with regards pad and polish.
> Work up the pad and polish untill you get the cut you want.
> Dont forget to keep the heat at bay.
> What pads and polish you got?


Pads - Chem Guys Hex Logic - Orange/White/Black
Polish - Menzerna Fast Gloss & Final Finish.

Using DAS6 Pro DA


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

U will have to go with fast gloss on the orange hex then buddy.
Take your time keeping the pad flat and add nice even pressure to slow the revoloution slightly.
Draw a thick line on your backing plate then you get an idea of how much speed you are reducing...
Any other questions just ask. 
If I was you I would do a door sill 1st to see what you come up with


----------

